# Lexmark X3350 3-in-1



## concretemasonry

Did you open all the doors from the unjamming instructions? Sometimes you have to free all levers, switches and sensors to make the machine think everything is OK.

If you do not do what the machine thinks you should do, it won't give in and let you print.


----------



## Kathleen H

check that the rollers are seated all the way down, also check that all the levers are in the correct position. I had this same exact problem with my hp printer after I experienced a paper jam and the problem was one of the levers was not in the down position.

good luck

Kathleen H


----------

